# Video Abspann mit Premiere oder AE ?



## soul710 (21. Juni 2002)

Ich möchte einen Abspann für das Video machen, dabei sollen 140 Namen runterlaufen, auf irgendeinem Hintergrund (weiss ich noch nicht), und dann sollen abwechselnd Videos im Hintergrund gespielt werden (Outtakes). Mit welcher Programmkombination mache ich das ma besten ? Alles in Premiere und danach mit AE den Text drauf ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. Juni 2002)

So könntest du das z.B. machen.

<*zuKaetheschrei*>

"Hast du noch das StarWars Text Tutorial, was ich dir mal geschickt habe? Das könnte Soul gut gebrauchen."

</*zuKaetheschrei*>


----------



## Kaethe (23. Juni 2002)

hier:
http://www.e4god.com/workshop/


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. Juni 2002)

Link geht nicht 

//edit:

geht doch

Ist zwar ein Anderes aber könnte auch gehen


----------



## soul710 (24. Juni 2002)

Habs jetzt ganz anders gemacht, mit 3D Studio Max  

4100 Frames, 140 Namen in 3D Text, 896 000 Polygone 
Hat 1:30:00 gebraucht zum rendern.

Aber es sieht definitiv cool aus. Ich denk ich werd den Abspann einfach machen, die Schrift die läuft und Musik, mehr nicht, keine kleineren Videos etc.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. Juni 2002)

Na hoffentlich hast du da ne gute Texturmap drauf gepackt.
Lass mal n Screen sehen.


----------



## soul710 (24. Juni 2002)

Ne, keine Texturen, dafür ist der Text ja zu klein, ich hab das Metal Chrome genommen, vorläufig, muss aber noch probieren was am besten aussieht.


----------



## Keule (25. Juni 2002)

gibt es ne kostenlose version von 3dsmax?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. Juni 2002)

Nöp,
3dsmax kostet so ca 5000€ und es gibt keine aktuelle Schülerversion.


----------



## Keule (25. Juni 2002)

ich habe eben ein programm names 'gmax' gefunden, das ist doch  kostenlos


----------



## goela (25. Juni 2002)

Also einfache Text- oder Objektanimationen kann man auch mit ULead Cool 3D machen. Geht relativ einfach und schnell.
Es gibt eine Trailversion die man bei ULead direkt herunterladen kann. Ausserdem bekommt man oft schon die Version 2.0 als Vollversion im Bundle oder auf einer CD von einer Computerzeitschrift!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. Juni 2002)

gmax hat nichts mit 3dstudiomax zu tun.


----------



## Keule (25. Juni 2002)

was kann denn gmax?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. Juni 2002)

nix und das meine ich ernst. Frag mal im 3dmax Forum nach Genauerem. Es hat absolut nix mit 3dmax zu tun.


----------

